# renting a flat in Dubai



## istanbul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dear Expats,
We are a young family with no children from Turkey who is supposed to move to Dubai in coming month. My husband's office will be in Deira but he would often work as home office. I will look for a job when I move to dubai. I expect to continue my career in banking and finance so that I would most probably work in the center not so far away from the business district. We will have a short trip for 3-4 days to rent a flat in coming days. We prefer 3 bedroomed flat, can be furnished/unfurnished. We pay importance to living close to the center and would not like to spend hours for going somewhere and to work also.
May I hear your recomendations for where to live in dubai for 3 bedroom flat for around AED 180000-190000 which is arfound or in the center.
As we have very limited time for searching a good flat for us, I would be pleased to hear clear advices in order to prevent time consuming in our hot Dubai trip.
Many thanks from İstanbul, 
Regards


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

speak to Elphaba, she is in Deira and loves it, to be honest with you I would rather live over that end of town instead of the man made Trueman show they call new Dubai


----------

